# Bay area first snow



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

GET HYPHIE!

Or is it hyphy? I dunno.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

Mmmm...snow


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

my heart goes pitter patter! 

Pray 4 Snow!


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

ive been checking the mountain cams like a crackhead all weekend, we need a good dumping. i just registered for classes and came to the conclusion i will not be attending any friday classes due to the fact ill be in the mountains all weekend. sorry poli sci and psych.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

X1n54n3x said:


> ive been checking the mountain cams like a crackhead all weekend, we need a good dumping. i just registered for classes and came to the conclusion i will not be attending any friday classes due to the fact ill be in the mountains all weekend. sorry poli sci and psych.


haha...I do that for my summer classes...no weekend, friday, OR monday classes due to surfing. This is my last quarter before my transfer, so sadly, I had to take a Saturday Bio Lab. Sucks! 

I also utilize online classes as much as possible...the more I can do my studes in my pajamas the better!


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Ahah get hyphy so stoked its that time again


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Got my season pass, new snowboard pants, good ole Oakley goggles...need to wax my Ride and I'm ready to go...
Lots of snow early in the season...yes?


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

I got some electric EG2s and my season pass as well as a new setup since Ive had my old setup for 4 seasons now (Never Summer Legacy 163 w/ Rome targas)


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

pawlo said:


> Got my season pass, new snowboard pants, good ole Oakley goggles...need to wax my Ride and I'm ready to go...
> Lots of snow early in the season...yes?


Rodger that. Need both boards fully tuned. Got my Double Whammy and I'm good to go!


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

cant wait


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

ya, but it is going to b 70 again later this week
we need a good storm!!!
i recommend using a rock board until Jan


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> ya, but it is going to b 70 again later this week
> we need a good storm!!!
> i recommend using a rock board until Jan


ehhh.
back to the climbing ropes and skateboards then...but I got new wax at lunch break...I needed...to buiy something snowboard-related...lol
Such a gear whore I am...

Jan you say hm?


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

wow that sucks we need a good storm so badly


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

bring on the next ice age!


----------



## RomeBeta32 (Oct 21, 2008)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> ya, but it is going to b 70 again later this week
> we need a good storm!!!
> i recommend using a rock board until Jan


Grab the Lamar!:laugh:


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

yes 14" would be perfect after a 50" base!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

Damn...those pics are such a tease!


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

What's a good base depth?


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

at least 30"


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Kee[ps dumping...we're at 20" now....looks like the start of an early season if the weather holds...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It's definitely starting to pour it on right now. We are getting a one or two day break and more snow. Wolf Creek, Crested Butte, T ride and other's got around 20". The cottonwoods got over 30" this week. Everyone is starting to get some. Copper opens Friday and I should be there Sunday when another storm is supposed to start rolling through. Looks like we don't have to wait until December this year for good riding conditions.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

That is pretty cool since I can't wait...starting skateboarding pools and longboarding only made it worse...
my WRX is salivating for some winter conditions, my board wants the new wax I bought, Goggles are spot-clean, new TNF pants are ready to go...got ger for the kids off Ebay for practically nothing 
(boards for 9bucks!)

So let's turn all that boring rain into snow yes?

wow...Boreal opens TOMORROW! 24" at Kirk and snowshowers expected for the next 2 weeks, they plan to open mid-end November..

Looks pretty good so far! I'll be snowboarding my birthday!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yep, it be a dumping. If California has a great early season I might bring my boards with me when I fly out to the bay and try to get a couple of days in. I am taking the wait and see attitude of course.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

cool! Let me know if you need a ride man...I often go alone.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Yep, it be a dumping. If California has a great early season I might bring my boards with me when I fly out to the bay and try to get a couple of days in. I am taking the wait and see attitude of course.





pawlo said:


> cool! Let me know if you need a ride man...I often go alone.


Let the rest of us know, too! I make solo day trips all the time, unfortunately


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

blam! Stay snowing in the sierras!


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

my buddies got a house in folsom
so if any of you guys want to hit me up and ride let me know
we stay the night there and sleep in, lol

im going to take it slow this year cuz i tore my knee up racing my ski earlier in june, still hurts


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm so pumped for this coming season. I'm going to be up in Tahoe for over a week in January. It's going to be sweet!!!


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

agg where did the snow go!?!?!


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

told ya it would melt


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

FUUCCKKK!!! atleast that bullshit warm weather is getting outta here. hey california, ITS FUCKING WINTER, ACT LIKE IT!


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm so ready for the weather to start getting cold and wet. Although it doesn't even get that cold or wet down here in Southern California. I still can't wait though. I'm so excited.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

Indian summer my friends


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

fuck indian summers


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

X1n54n3x said:


> fuck indian summers


right in the ear


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

do not worry
get ready for a crazy feb march!

when people bitch that we have had rain for 20 days straight, which i doubt u guys will, you will appreciate it!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

First good snow up here in Toronto :cheeky4:


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

DenBank said:


> First good snow up here in Toronto :cheeky4:


yeah well toronto is gay. just kidding.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

u r thinking Montreal or is it Quebec


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

i was jsut saying theyre gay up there cause they have snow and we dont. why, is there actually some gay thing going on up there or something?


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

woo hoo 2/100ths of an inch of rain up in rosetown today...fuuucc
i know this because im watching the news


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

i have no idea but they always tease CALI people we are really gay

wake up people there is more gay people in NY and FL!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

It is all because of gay looking Californian style thats so popular now here


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

DenBank said:


> It is all because of gay looking Californian style thats so popular now here


freaking rainbows:laugh:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Hm..this is starting to suck...we need a storm! we need a serious snow-dance guys...still in the 50 up in Truckee, colder in Kirkwood (38) but just sad empty clear skies...

STORM!!!! Where are you???


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

it is coming, here
warm though


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

snowing in Kirkwood...still light but better than nothing...


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

light rain in walnut creek
it snowd all last night in the wood


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

You bet...I'm in Concord at work...


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

what you do over in the C


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

work here as a UI designer
KYOCERA GLOBAL SITE

Dumping pretty consistently at Kirk! I have the cam open and looks preeeetty good actually...if it lasts! Big flakes and lots of them, 32 dg that should only go lower later...


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

about an hour drive from me got hit with 3feet pretty much in a span of 8 hours:thumbsup: but while that was happening it was clear skies at my house:thumbsdown:


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

pawlo

what does UI stand for?
just asking


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

user interface i think... i guess a company can designate what ever title they want to their employees though, so could mean something else


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Sorry, my bad. yes User interface designer, Icons, software front end..that kind of stuff...but it's really slow recently..besides the fact that I'm really fed up with computers...
Seriously starting to think to change drastically (AGAIN) lol, first time was when I moved here from Italy 10 years ago.
Keeps coming down in KIrk...maybe we'll have a good base after this weekend!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

Where should i go in tahoe on Friday? and should i even head out?


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

amato said:


> Where should i go in tahoe on Friday? and should i even head out?


save your money and hike


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Whats the chance northstar will be open on friday?


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

check the web or call bro
the always open t day


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

whoah! where did this thread come from?

anybody heading up Saturday?


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Ill be in the northstar area from friday to sunday. If northstar dosent open up ill ride boreal


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

hike guys, trust me not worth the money


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Aight rode Mt Rose not bad one run that was fun to rip up and got to try my new board out (althought not much of a test).


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

this is starting to suck.
Of course...I got my season pass this year...lol

DAMN STORM! Where are you?


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

pawlo said:


> this is starting to suck.
> Of course...I got my season pass this year...lol
> 
> DAMN STORM! Where are you?


it is here


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

pawlo said:


> this is starting to suck.
> Of course...I got my season pass this year...lol
> 
> DAMN STORM! Where are you?


Same here. it takes me months to get my vacation approved and I'm leaving for a monster roadie on 12/18

I need a typhoon off the west coast with an arctic front to boot!


----------



## kyle16 (Jun 29, 2008)

Agreed. I am growing impatient right now. This forecast looks really promising. It is from Snowforecast.com. This is for the Tahoe area, though it probably applies almost exactly the same for the central mountain resorts also. 



> Long range forecast / discussion...December 16 to 19
> 
> --Large-scale low-pressure relocates to across the Western US and Pacific Coast through most of next week (maybe into next weekend if low pressure stalls out thanks to a very "amplified" pattern aloft). The location of the low is critical. If the storm drops in as shown on the latest charts, we will see COLD air and mostly light snow (under 6 inches of accumulation daily) Sunday and through next Thursday mainly, maybe through next weekend (20th/ 21st). If the low ends up farther offshore, snow would be heavier and air not as cold, but still cold enough. This pattern would produce snow on the order of multiple feet. Either way we see some snow, and next Tuesday looks interesting. CM


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

we need the H pressure from down south 2 leave first


----------



## kyle16 (Jun 29, 2008)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> we need the H pressure from down south 2 leave first


Yeah, but is it good at least that the jet stream is moving south right now. It is a step in the right direction. I also have a feeling that weather.com and snowforecast.com know what they're saying more than I when it comes the meteorology.  And they both say snow!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

snow is predicted at heavenly on the weekend i move right next to it. 
fingers crossed. 

fresh updates increase snow likelihood for monday with lower temperatures throughout the week.
according to forecasts, it's coming to tahoe this weekend.. possibly saturday, possibly sunday, and monday likely.

here is a resource for recent california resort snowfall which also lists what resorts are open and closed, as well as tentative opening days.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

It's coming....


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

I can't wait.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

different sources are telling me different things about this weekend.
the general gist of it is that tahoe will see light rain/snow turning to light snowfall late tonight, with 1-4 inches falling by morning. more new snow likely to fall through to monday with very strong winds sunday and monday. estimated accumulation varies wildly from source to source, and i've seen everything from 10-40 inches expected by monday.

snow is also possible tuesday and wednesday, with all sources indicating high likelihood of richer snowfall next weekend.
:thumbsup:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

It's dumping in Kirkwood...I might go and check it out thursday....FINALLY!!!


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

ahah yeah you can bearly see the lift in the webcam its snowing so hard


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

check the Tahoe CALTRANS cams...

Caltrans :: Live Traffic Cameras


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

Maybe The Weather Gods Do Not Hate Us After All..... Yay!


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

pawlo said:


> check the Tahoe CALTRANS cams...
> 
> Caltrans :: Live Traffic Cameras



cool link
im going to watch for a spin out!


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

Glad we're finally getting some snow! Bear Valley got 28" yesterday :thumbsup:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok...I'm going up to Kirk Thursday morning...alone..anyone want to meet there?


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

i just fuc my ribs


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

what happened man? RIding?

damn!

Humm, No go probably..I don't want to spend 5 hours to get up there..I'll wait for sat or sunday...


Issued by The National Weather Service
Sacramento, CA 
4:21 am PST, Thu., Dec. 18, 2008

... WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 6 PM THIS EVENING TO 6 PM PST FRIDAY... ... WINTER STORM WATCH NO LONGER IN EFFECT...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN SACRAMENTO HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW AND GUSTY WINDS FOR THE WEST SLOPES OF THE SIERRA NEVADA AND CASCADE RANGE AS WELL AS THE BURNEY BASIN. THIS WARNING IS IN EFFECT FROM 6 PM THIS EVENING TO 6 PM PST FRIDAY. THE WINTER STORM WATCH IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.

ANOTHER COLD WINTER STORM IS FORECAST TO BRING HEAVY SNOW AND LOCALLY STRONG GUSTY WINDS TO THE SIERRA NEVADA... INCLUDING LASSEN PARK AND TO THE BURNEY BASIN. SNOW SHOULD BEGIN THIS AFTERNOON AND CONTINUE INTO FRIDAY. ACCUMULATIONS FROM A FOOT... TO TWO AND A HALF ARE FORECAST FOR THE AREA. HIGHEST ELEVATIONS COULD SEE NEARLY 2 FEET OF NEW SNOW.

IN ADDITION... LOCAL WIND GUSTS FROM UP TO 50 MPH ARE POSSIBLE OVER THE HIGHER TERRAIN CAUSING BLOWING SNOW AND POOR VISIBILITY.

A WINTER STORM WARNING MEANS SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW ARE EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. STRONG WINDS ARE ALSO POSSIBLE. THIS WILL MAKE TRAVEL VERY HAZARDOUS OR IMPOSSIBLE WITH WHITE OUT CONDITIONS EXPECTED AT TIMES. CARRY TIRE CHAINS AND CHECK THE LATEST ROAD AND WEATHER REPORTS BEFORE DEPARTURE THROUGH THE WARNING AREA.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

did you make it up?

no i fuct my ribs on working on a boat, twisted the wrong way


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Yep....4 hours up because of the thick fog, conditions were pretty good and uncrowded, sunny and with almost all open althou a bit exposed up high...rocks and stumps...

Coming back down 88 was treacherous, clear then ice around the turns in the shade...skidded about 4 times, I need new tires, the rear one were holding less than expected, that made for a very sketchy downhill.
Sore as hell but happy, can't wait to go up there for 2-3 days.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

funny, my post is gone...
well I'll be up there again tomorrow, Kirk...looks like tons of pow and sun...
white RIDE board all black... see ya riders!


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

going to snow until sunday


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

When is it going to snow again? Come on!


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

they say the 20th


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

stoepstyle said:


> they say the 20th


Perfect! I'll be up there for a couple days that weekend.:cheeky4:


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

we are screwed until the high pressure leaves again


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

arrg and it was so good like a week ago


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

...and the weather still sucks. A friend of mine hit Sierra Saturday and said it was pretty bad - lots of ice and slush.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

RVM said:


> ...and the weather still sucks. A friend of mine hit Sierra Saturday and said it was pretty bad - lots of ice and slush.


Yeah, I was at Sierra on Friday and Saturday. It was raining Friday morning up till 3PM, and then it started snowing. On Saturday, it was snowing most of the day.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

yes
now the ice is coming!


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah I'm planning on hitting Boreal up this week and am not really looking forward to riding on solid ice.  Though, when you can only go so often in a season, you tend to be happy just to even get that.

I have a free lift ticket to Sierra that I think I'm going to save until it really dumps.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

POWDER day tomorrow...KIRK I'm cooominngggg!


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

Huh? Where'd you see that??



pawlo said:


> POWDER day tomorrow...KIRK I'm cooominngggg!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

went yesterday.

Was preeetty good..I was expecting more snow monday...but no.
The Pow was a bit on the heavy side, but by mid day the conditions were really good...rode from 10 to 3 then my legs shut down. I warmed on 5 and 11, then went to the back side and checked the walls there, chutes with pow or just a fast carving run on groomed...took a break at 1 and went back to the village for some more speed runs...until I was finished.

Drove back in a record 2:16 from Kirk parking to my exit ( Santa rita on 580 ) with the family van it takes me 3hours on a weekend...yes I was safely speeding on deserted roads..88 was all clean beside some water.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice. I'm gonna try to hit Boreal up tomorrow with one of these Vitamin Water coupons before they expire. I should be going up to Sierra for Saturday and Sunday too. I'm hoping the snow is still decent! I can't really complain though. I got the two lift tickets for free for test driving a Kia in Davis. lol Also there is a coupon to get two demo rentals for the price of one, and they said I could use that over a two day period. $21 for board and bindings a day; they have the Lib TRS BTX and some other boards I'd like to try before deciding on what I wanna buy for my first board. I wish they had NS as I *really* want to try the SL-R out. Oh well. 




pawlo said:


> went yesterday.
> 
> Was preeetty good..I was expecting more snow monday...but no.
> The Pow was a bit on the heavy side, but by mid day the conditions were really good...rode from 10 to 3 then my legs shut down. I warmed on 5 and 11, then went to the back side and checked the walls there, chutes with pow or just afast carving suns on groomed...took a break at 1 and went back to the village for some more speed runs...until I was finished.
> ...


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

went to Kirk again yesterday...conditions are actually still quite good, good cover despite the hot temps and the snow is not bad...I enjoyed myself, when I wasn't giving lessons to my kids...They learned a lot.
Getting there it's a breeze too with 88 all clean. Too bad Kirk has no cheap lodging, I would have stayed there today..while most of the people would be watching the Sbowl...

I'll try again next week..hoping for another BIG storm soon.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

RVM said:


> Nice. I'm gonna try to hit Boreal up tomorrow with one of these Vitamin Water coupons before they expire. I should be going up to Sierra for Saturday and Sunday too. I'm hoping the snow is still decent! I can't really complain though. I got the two lift tickets for free for test driving a Kia in Davis. lol Also there is a coupon to get two demo rentals for the price of one, and they said I could use that over a two day period. $21 for board and bindings a day; they have the Lib TRS BTX and some other boards I'd like to try before deciding on what I wanna buy for my first board. I wish they had NS as I *really* want to try the SL-R out. Oh well.


NS was at Sierra two weekends or so ago. cool boards but the rocker was wierding me out.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

really curious to try those new designs...a friend of mine just got a BTX..I'm still happy with my Ride Control....It's the rider (IMO) not the gear  I'll get a fancy hi-tech board soon.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

I hit Sierra this wknd, powder was awesome. You could fall elbow deep in it. I'm thinking about headed up to Sugar Bowl this wknd or the wknd following. Anybody ever use Nacski to get up there?


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

they got almost 2 feet already
expect another 2 more!


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

Damn I need to get some cash together so I can go!


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm headed to Sierra @ Tahoe on Sunday/Monday.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> they got almost 2 feet already
> expect another 2 more!



Tomorrow ( wed 11) should be epic...I'm going up alone...any taker? 
Leaving Pleasanton around 5:30, up there by 8, ride until legs failure, coffee and drive home by 7.
Safety meeting sponsored, WRX with new tires...COme on up!


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

pawlo said:


> Tomorrow ( wed 11) should be epic...I'm going up alone...any taker?
> Leaving Pleasanton around 5:30, up there by 8, ride until legs failure, coffee and drive home by 7.
> Safety meeting sponsored, WRX with new tires...COme on up!


I wish.. gotta work though. One of these days i'll play hookey.. Those midweek trips are the best! Nobody on the mtn..


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Going to kirkwood sat sun mon gonna be sick cant wait


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

anybody headed up to northstar this monday (16th)??


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

giftedhands67 said:


> I wish.. gotta work though. One of these days i'll play hookey.. Those midweek trips are the best! Nobody on the mtn..


WAS EPIC!
88 completely covered up, got up there, went up the wall and all right toward the bowls...untraced knee deep pow, then up to the back side, jumping iooff a small cornice left of 4 for more pow riding....the sun came out for a picture perfect day.
Around 2 it started to snow again, by 3 my legs were finished. 
What a feast of powder....even chair 2 was amazing,, no one there and a perfect 1 foot cover of snow on the trail itself...above your knees off trail, probably around 200 people in the whole resort.
by the time I left 88 was completely clear....and was snowing harder.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

I hate you. :cheeky4:



pawlo said:


> WAS EPIC!
> 88 completely covered up, got up there, went up the wall and all right toward the bowls...untraced knee deep pow, then up to the back side, jumping iooff a small cornice left of 4 for more pow riding....the sun came out for a picture perfect day.
> Around 2 it started to snow again, by 3 my legs were finished.
> What a feast of powder....even chair 2 was amazing,, no one there and a perfect 1 foot cover of snow on the trail itself...above your knees off trail, probably around 200 people in the whole resort.
> by the time I left 88 was completely clear....and was snowing harder.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Left of the wall










Happy rider


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

pawlo said:


> Left of the wall
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats all i need to see.. i'll be up there either mon or thurs!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

yeah man..get up there...I'll try again this weekend with the kids and next week alone again...too bad there aren't cheap places to stay there, It's all day trips for me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

pawlo said:


> yeah man..get up there...I'll try again this weekend with the kids and next week alone again...too bad there aren't cheap places to stay there, It's all day trips for me.


I hear ya, i do the day trips too. i usually take a nacski bus up there, especially if i go by myself. I can't manage that drive. If u ever want to carpool on a midweek trip, lemme know! I'm hoping this wknd won't be too busy due to the holiday, im really itching to get up there..


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Sure...I'm skipping this weekend, it's a black out date on my pass, the last one. Planning on next wednesday.

Lol! Check Kirkwood webcam....it's going to be hard to find the lifts...they are being buried under a ton of snow...

WEB CAM


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

ya ill be getting hyphy up there this weekend probably going to Kirkwood or heavenly on Monday.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

dang man
i gots to get up there, but my work is killing me!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> dang man
> i gots to get up there, but my work is killing me!



I know...that's why I got myself fired.
Stick the season pass to the man..man...


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

pawlo said:


> Sure...I'm skipping this weekend, it's a black out date on my pass, the last one. Planning on next wednesday.
> 
> Lol! Check Kirkwood webcam....it's going to be hard to find the lifts...they are being buried under a ton of snow...
> 
> WEB CAM


AHHHH!!! It looks so good.. i wanna get up there tomorrow!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

POW day tomorrow!! Wed...I'll be sure to take tons of pics and video...if I remember...conditions are ridicolous./..30 inches in the last 24 hours and it keeps dumping...
YEEEEEEE-HAAAAA !!


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

hard to fire myself!
they got hit hard!!!


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

im taking off this weekend to get some pow lines shits gonna be recockulous!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm going to need a periscope...DIVE DIVE DIVE!!!!!!!
moved my bindings wayyyy back..it's going to be hard to stay on top of the fluff...I don't have a pow poard (ride control 155)


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

im also shifting my bindings all the way back on my 55, im basically going to be surfing on clouds in a few days


----------



## jooost (Feb 16, 2009)

Where are you guys headed this weekend? I was thinking of going to dodge..


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

pawlo
I gots a 161, or a 168 Rossi you could borrow
email me
I wanted to go tomorrow but got tied up!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Me and some friends just hit up Sierra today, it was sick! The snow was awesome, and it wasn't crowded at all. We had plans to hit up Kirkwood but some friends of mine that work there said chair 10 and the backside were closed, so we decided to stick closer to Southlake and hit up Sierra. It was my first run of the season and it was one helluva day.

I did hear that Kirkwood got over 2' of fresh powder... We hit some good rain on the way home tonight, so they should be getting more right now or pretty damn soon. Heard there's going to be another storm coming through soon too...?


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

ya sat sunday going 2 be nasty

the wood closes down some chairs so they keep powder up!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

It was unreal...
Got up there by 8:40, some traffic up on 88 that was well iced up in the last 10 miles.
The place was packed, looked more like a saturday than a wednesday.
WE rode the village, waiting for Eagle BOwl to open, then noticed chair 4 moving and traversed there to get up the Backside...
Once there the lift opened in front of me, the lucky wave of 50 riders and skiers to access the still untraced backside...in a perfect bluebird day.



















YouTube - Powder day at Kirkwood, CA


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

I told you bluebird day!
today is unreal also!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

i wish it could hold on to those skies, but i know it'll be gone by the wknd, when i go up there :-(


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

*Powder Day*

Pawlo those pics really make me miss Kirkwood and Tahoe in general. Was that link to the video one of yours? Any footage of riding in the powder??


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

well that was the idea....shoot the pow runs, BUT when I started I completely forgot about it and enjoyed the ride...
That was my first bluebird pow day....had no time for pics...I rode until my legs died !


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Going up again tomorrow! Who's unemployed and lucky like me?


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

pawlo
sorry for this missed call!
I'm really busy, and my ankle is still tweaked!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

wish i could. i'll be trying out alpine this wknd though.. heard good things about it. anybody been up?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Report:

Kirkwood was good..not a bluebird day like last week thou. Cold and snowy. I was expecting warmer temps and choose the wrong wax.
Got up the back side together with a huge cloud and whiteout conditions that made it impossible to tell the difference bethween sky and snow, or trail angle. 
Powder is still there, was a bit icy on top because of the winds and a bit on the wet/heavy side.

I went back to the village for tree runs and some jumps. Reset my bindings for non-knee deep powder and felt much more stable on my very stiff board...I need to try something a little more flexible, the RIde COntrol 155 I have is fun for carving, decent in powder, but stiff as hell for anything else.


----------

